# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  mountain goats?

## Lynn

"  I don't' think we're leucomelas , I think we're mountain goats, aren't we ? "

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Heather

Haha! Don't you just love darts? They're so silly  :Smile: .

----------


## bill

hahaha! Awesome!!!

----------


## Lynn

Absolutely ridiculous ?  :Big Grin: 

"move over ! "


room for one more !


 "what about me?"

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Lynn

this one wants to be a tree trimmer when he grows up


and this one a mountain climber

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Heather

So cute!  :Smile:

----------


## Happy Frog

Lynn - Do you have a picture that shows all of the inside of the tank?  I'd like to see how you constructed it with the ledge.  My Leucs also like to climb a lot.

----------


## Gail

DANG IT!!!  This makes me want some of these now.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Lynn

A few Leuc photos taken this am

 

 


           What a  belly !

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Heather

They look great, Lynn  :Smile: .

----------

